# row seeder earthway vs. lambert vs. by hand



## duckidaho (Dec 31, 2008)

Anyone have experience with the earthway or lambert row seeders? Looked at the sutton, but way to expensive. Or is it just easier to do it by hand. We probably will have a 1/2 an acre this year, more in the future. TIA, Russ


----------



## MaineFarmMom (Dec 29, 2002)

I use Earthways. You can connect two to do two rows at once. Someone caught on to what a lot of us are doing and designed a connector. I ordered mine from Red Hill General Store.


----------



## Humburger (Sep 13, 2007)

I ordered my Earthway from Red Hill, also. I used it for the first time, last spring. It was amazing! I got my whole garden planted in no time and did not break my back.  It is not perfect. I don't think any machine is, but it was wonderful. I did have to test the seed plates over a bowl, turning the wheel by hand, to find out which seed plate worked for my particular seeds. I counted the turns and then counted the seeds. Once I got the seed plates matched to the seeds, it pretty much worked wonders. The seed plates are labeled and, for the most part, they are right on, but I had heard that they were not perfectly matched to all seeds, so I took the time to test. I think a couple of things I had to use a different seed plate.

I recommend it.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

I have owned both a Lambert and an Earthway. The Earthway had a different shaped hopper that needed more seed in it to prevent running out. Takes quite a bit to prime the hopper so to speak so my preference was for the Lambert although both were quite similar in operation.

If I could not use the precision planter I would rather plant by hand than use an Earthway or Lambert and I did just that for several years while the Earthway was overhead in my garage. Year before last I traded it off to one of the members here for a reel style lawnmower. We both felt we got a great deal by getting rid of something we no longer wanted and getting something we could use.

There are new seeders coming into the market place that are a cut above Earthway and yet below some of the Sutton models. Can't seem to find those at the moment as I don't need so don't bookmark. I might mention that seed is expensive these days and using a precision planter will save seed. One of the push vacuum seeders looks great to me but are $1,000+.

I can't stand to thin seed as I'm destroying a plant so I opt for a precision seeder which does cost greatly. It is however a once in a lifetime investment if taken care of properly. I certainly do understand that many if not most simply cannot justify such an expenditure however.

Mine will accurately plant until there is only a teaspoon to tablespoonful left in the hopper. Doubt few others will do that.

This online album shows the Stanhay precision planter that I have. It uses punched belts for the various seeds and can even plant 1, 2, or 3 drills into one row. http://photobucket.com/images/stanhay/

Mine is a 3 point hitch model which can be made to be used as a push planter. Push models are also sold so no conversion is needed. I actually have two units for market garden seeding. It plants radish seed as easily as watermelon, cucumber, etc.

Best wishes for finding a seeder that fits your needs.


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

Windy, where did you get your planter? I have never seen a Stanhay for sale over here - would love to have one but my dad says there is no way he is trying to get one through customs.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Triangle M equipment out of Indiana used to be the U.S. distributor and where I got mine.

Sutton Ag in California is a dealer now: http://www.suttonag.com/Stanhay.html
Solex in California is now one. http://www.solexcorp.com/productfiles/equipment/planters.html

Currently on Craig's List in N.J. http://southjersey.craigslist.org/grd/1521109192.html
That is a 5 row which you could easily disassemble and sell off in 1, 2, 3 or whatever row units. I'm not up on current prices at all so haven't a clue as to value. One would want to inquire about what belts, chokes, bases, and openers (shoes) come with it. 

Poor photo that includes a 3 drill (line) shoe in this photo. You will need to enlarge it to see any detail--at upper right in the photo. http://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t298/growerguy/100_1724.jpg


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

I finally came across a link I mentioned earlier for a seeder between Earthway and a true precision one. The seeder is called a Clean Seeder and is a Jang Automation item. Sold by this company and probably by others. 
http://www.willsie.com/newequip.html#fieldequip

Bingo, a good video and explanation of the seeder here on this YouTube video: [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=deBiF_OsB-8&NR=1[/ame] I think it called this model an AP1 although it shows as a JP1 in the title.

A 9+ minute video showing a JP1 in use, changing seed rolls, etc. here on YouTube: [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6eWwUXRIZ38&feature=related[/ame] Rather poor in quality, no explanation, but anything helps.

PDF here showing some close up images, price, etc.
http://www.willsie.com/brochures/seeder.pdf

After seeing the first video I would sure give this unit a consideration if I were in the market for a push planter. Note product literature also showing it being used mounted behind a lawn tractor. Yes, worthy of further investigation in my opinion.


----------



## Murray in ME (May 10, 2002)

I've used my Earthway for over 10 years and love it. No, it's not a true precision seeder. There will often be some thinning involved but I think they work great. Especially when you consider the difference in price between an Earthway and a true precision seeder. If I had to do all my seeding by hand, I wouldn't be able to grow enough to sell at farmers markets. My back wouldn't take planting it all by hand.


----------



## duckidaho (Dec 31, 2008)

helpful comments. Thanks. keep 'em coming. The "Willsie" mentioned above does look more solidly built. Has anyone used it?


----------

